# Ochsenkopf + was zu Gewinnen + billiger



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2006)

Steht eigentlich alles auf dem Plakat.....jetzt weiter unten.

Aber nommal für Plakatlesfaule:

Gibt ein Cube zu gewinnen (besser wie nichts....für die Freundin halt ) 
Soll heißen wenn 5 Leute kommen und du dort bist ist deine Chance 1 zu 5.....oder
(wird mit den Liftkarten ausgelost)

Und die Tageskarte kostet nur 13 Euros 
Bedeutet bei 20 gemütlichen Abfahrten (ist ja der ganze Tag) kommt des auf 65 Cent pro einmal nach unten......oder 00005.41666 Cent pro Minute Liftbenutzen

Bikes zum Testen stehen auch zur Verfügung  (Steht da auf dem Plakat, nommal  ) 
Bedeutet endlich mal Sachen auszuprobieren die man mit dem eigenen Rad nie machen würde. (Diesen Satz bitte nicht ernst nehmen)  

Also kommt...billiger wirds nimmer.


G.


----------



## TimvonHof (14. Juli 2006)

erster!

ich weis noch nich wie ich arbeiten muss. vielleicht bin ich ja dabei. ein cube für meine frau.... ich glaub die lyncht mich. aber ich kann sicher was mit dem hobel anfangen 

ich hoffe die leihbikes haben dann etwas federweg - ich mein, die wissen doch hoffentlich was die strecke inzwischen mit den bikes machen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2006)

Ich will auch was gewinnen...

FLO


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2006)

da es der jörg mal wieder net erwarten konnt  ... hier das plakat in originalform 

Bilder von der Strecke gibts hier: http://www.lettenbrueder.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=-20

Anfahrt und so auf http://www.fichtlride.de


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

schenkt mir das Cube einfach so


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> schenkt mir das Cube einfach so


Anscheinend willst Du jetzt entgültig zum CC'ler mutieren   
Ist zumindest anzunehmen, wenn Du schon auf so'n Rad scharf bist


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auf alles scharf was nicht bis 3 auf'n Baum ist


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Juli 2006)

Servus
waren am letzten WE am kopf und ich muss sagen sehr geile strecke denk wir werden nächstes we mal auftauchen.
gruß
BgH


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2006)

Mit ein wenig Glück gibt es da auch einen neuen "Mit Holz auf Felsen Zwischenraum auf Holz Sprung".

G.


----------



## P3 Killa (17. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ja wie bergabheizer schon gesagt hat werden wir wohl da sein!
Dann sind mal wieder mehrere Rmx anwesend!  

Also man sieht sich!

Mfg Tobi


----------



## TheRock- (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 
wo soll denn dieser "auf Felsen mit zwischenraum..." sprung sein? bzw an welcher stelle wird der gebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2006)

nach diesem steilstück wo es in der einfahrt so rumpelt  dort fährt man ja an so nem grossen stein in ner rechtskurve knapp links vorbei und dann würd man, wenn man gradaus weiter fährt, (und net wie jetzt rechts) einen grossen felsen sehen ... der ist es


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2006)

Groß ist relativ, weil man ihn beim Vorbeifahren kaum wahrnimmt....so einen flachen der halt auf der anderen Seite einen Absatz hat.

G.


----------



## bastard-azubi (17. Juli 2006)

moinmoin,

wollt ma fragen ob die strecke auch anfängertauglich ist und ob man schwierige sachen umfahren kann. kann man sich irgendwo schutzbekleidung ausleihen? wollte da mal mit meinem kleinen neffen und meiner frau vorbeischaun.


----------



## OLB Phil (17. Juli 2006)

Yuhuuuuu!

Nicki & Ich kommen auch!
Hoff ich bin bis dahin wieder fit,
weil hab mir am GK am WE bissi die Hand zerschossen.
Zum Glück nich gebrochen aber saftig geprellt!  
Naja heb mir noch paar schmerztabletten auf dann geht scho


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> nach diesem steilstück wo es in der einfahrt so rumpelt  dort fährt man ja an so nem grossen stein in ner rechtskurve knapp links vorbei und dann würd man, wenn man gradaus weiter fährt, (und net wie jetzt rechts) einen grossen felsen sehen ... der ist es



da bin ich gut drüber geschossen hab da ein kleines wörtchen welches "klein" heißt nicht verstanden  
gruß
BgH


----------

